# Hip deterioration



## kingrollo (25 Aug 2022)

Sometime in lockdown when doing a home workout - I did a side step exercise and felt something tear in my groin area. There wasn't much help available but google suggested it might be something called gilmores groin - I found a rehab program it took some weeks but this seemed to get the problem down to a very mild niggle which wasn't inconveniencing me at all - gym, cycling, dancing all ok.

Any when the NHS kicked in post lockdown - a physio agreed with my diagnosis. He tried to refer me to groin specialist but the NHS didn't have any in my area - GP suggested I see a hip specialist - I was sure it wasn't my hip due to the sudden onset IMO it seemed soft tissue related.

Imagine my surprise when scans came back showing hip arthritis - the sugeon offfered me a pain killing injection and even a full hip replacement if/when the pain warranted it. I wasn't in much pain so declined both. He discharged me but told me to get in touch if things got bad again and he would do hip replacement.

Anyway last light getting out the shower - there was a mild but noticeable pain in my groin area - it felt different to the original injury (In that more like what in my uninformed opinion hip arthritis would feel like) - This morning the pain is very mild and movement is ok.

I guess what I am asking for is peoples pattern of pain leading up to hip replacement (or not if you struggled on) Im 59 - but don't really want major surgery until necessary - the other factor of course is the likely significant wait.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Aug 2022)

I had a hip replacement about ten years ago.

My pain was very similar to yours in that i’d get a sharp jagging pain in the groin area after standing up which disappeared totally after waggling my leg around for a while, until the next time I stood or got out of a car.

This went on for about ten years before I decided to get something done. I just assumed I was trapping a nerve and was really surprised to discover it was caused by my hip.

Following replacement everything has been peachy and I wouldn’t know I had an artificial hip if it wasn’t for the scar and airport security scanners going off everytime I walk through one. 😀


----------



## kingrollo (25 Aug 2022)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I had a hip replacement about ten years ago.
> 
> My pain was very similar to yours in that i’d get a sharp jagging pain in the groin area after standing up which disappeared totally after waggling my leg around for a while, until the next time I stood or got out of a car.
> 
> ...



Wow that is similar ! - I've read a few cases of "should of had it done years ago" - but obviously not a decision to take lightly.


----------



## fossyant (25 Aug 2022)

Brother in law had his done in his mid 30's - held off as long as possible due to age and limited number of replacements he could have over his lifetime. Fine so far and about 10 years in.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Wow that is similar ! - I've read a few cases of "should of had it done years ago" - but obviously not a decision to take lightly.



More related to knees but every Consultant, GP, physio I have ever spoken to has said to hang on as long as possible for a replacement until the impact on quality of life is unbearable (hips are easier to replace). Especially if in a younger age group and wanting to be active as they prostheses do wear out/fail and revisions can be much more difficult and uncertain (and there can be complications with scar tissue, infection, muscle wasting, range of movement etc).

In your situation as the discomfort seems mild and transient, I'd consider seeing a physio for a tailored exercise programme  (if anything you want to be as fit and strong as possible before any joint op)

My mum had her hip done in January, she waited less than 3 months from being put on the list (but we have a specialist joint replacement service - it actually ended up being done sooner than if she'd gone private which was looked into). Pre op, the pain was and impact on movement was very severe.


----------



## kingrollo (25 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> More related to knees but every Consultant, GP, physio I have ever spoken to has said to hang on as long as possible for a replacement until the impact on quality of life is unbearable (hips are easier to replace). Especially if in a younger age group and wanting to be active as they prostheses do wear out/fail and revisions can be much more difficult and uncertain (and there can be complications with scar tissue, infection, muscle wasting, range of movement etc).
> 
> In your situation as the discomfort seems mild and transient, I'd consider seeing a physio for a tailored exercise programme  (if anything you want to be as fit and strong as possible before any joint op)
> 
> My mum had her hip done in January, she waited less than 3 months from being put on the list (but we have a specialist joint replacement service - it actually ended up being done sooner than if she'd gone private which was looked into). Pre op, the pain was and impact on movement was very severe.



Cheers - Yes my thoughts are to wait until it becomes more of a problem (hopefully never) - especially as its a big op with a long rehab and lots of off the bike time.


----------



## gbb (25 Aug 2022)

It may present itself (the pain) in different ways with different people but having been diagnosed with OA (without any Xrays etc) about 5 years ago. Mine, at 64 is a deep ache on the sides and at the top of the hips, not actually where you think the leg socket is but higher, almost on the tips of my pelvis.

Usually a dull ache (95% of the time) but ocasionally flaring into a deep deep ache that's actually quite 'depressing', makes you sullen, irritable, down.

Mine is rarely ever short sharp focussed pain, just an ache, never ending, sore hips, legs and feet.

It's virtually finished cycling for me, my sole aim is to get to retirement. I wished i'd pushed for an Xray since or at the time of diagnosis, to confirm the state of the joints and particually if they are deteriorating. Who knows, i may have been due hip replacements years ago but i have no baseline to guage anything from.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

My mother has pain in her feet too, which we had hoped would improve with the THR, unfortunately not so she's waiting to see a foot surgeon (she's 77 though so will have more wear and tear than relative youngsters!)


----------



## kingrollo (25 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> It may present itself (the pain) in different ways with different people but having been diagnosed with OA (without any Xrays etc) about 5 years ago. Mine, at 64 is a deep ache on the sides and at the top of the hips, not actually where you think the leg socket is but higher, almost on the tips of my pelvis.
> 
> Usually a dull ache (95% of the time) but ocasionally flaring into a deep deep ache that's actually quite 'depressing', makes you sullen, irritable, down.
> 
> ...



Are you not eligible for a hip replacement ? I don't get why delaying has taken hip replacement off the table ? - surely that may be a route back into cycling.


----------



## vickster (25 Aug 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Are you not eligible for a hip replacement ? I don't get why delaying has taken hip replacement off the table ? - surely that may be a route back into cycling.



Indeed, get a referral to orthopaedics, get fresh Xrays done and onto the waiting list if the specialist thinks it's needed?


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

I got a hip arthritis diagnoses last year, doctor reckoned it wasn't bad enough to need a replacement, right hip clicks going upstairs, a lot of the time I have a dull ache in the hip and back, doctors are not interested in investigating my back, I also get my sleep disrupted, if I roll over in the night and end up laying on my hip it complains and wakes me up. I'm 70 and still doing some cycling, I'm my wife's carer and don't get much time to cycle.


----------



## kingrollo (25 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I got a hip arthritis diagnoses last year, doctor reckoned it wasn't bad enough to need a replacement, right hip clicks going upstairs, a lot of the time I have a dull ache in the hip and back, doctors are not interested in investigating my back, I also get my sleep disrupted, if I roll over in the night and end up laying on my hip it complains and wakes me up. I'm 70 and still doing some cycling, I'm my wife's carer and don't get much time to cycle.



You need to get past your GP - Don't forget they pick up the bill for your hip surgery so my have other interests than your health in mind.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

kingrollo said:


> You need to get past your GP - Don't forget they pick up the bill for your hip surgery so my have other interests than your health in mind.



Round here its a cause for celebration just getting a telephone appointment with a doctor, and my Good Ladies doctor is worse than mine, too many patients not enough doctors.


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Round here its a cause for celebration just getting a telephone appointment with a doctor, and my Good Ladies doctor is worse than mine, too many patients not enough doctors.



Its fairly common i think. Locally people are very unhappy with the service they're getting, it took me 2 weeks to get a call back to just speak to a doctor, fat chance of seeing one unless you're clutching your chest (figuratively speaking)
Originally (say 5 years ago ) I was still very fit but beginning to struggle with pain, cycling was beginning to make me sore...perhaps thats why the doc at that time decided a simple diagnosis was appropriate, beginning of the problem, patient still active and fit etc etc.

5 years on, ( I havnt bothered the docs since) its a different story, I'm still active, but not anywhere near fit, cannot push myself physically and manage the pain. Cycling any more than 10 miles on an ebike will result in a day or two of sever'ish pain.
Next time I visit, I suspect I will push for replacement hips, assuming an xray deems it appropriate .

I asked the doc today...at 64 and not taking any prescription meds for anything at all...is that unusual ?
Most definitely she said, you're doing very well.
Cycling may be a former part of my life but its kept me In good order for many years, and while maybe its brought on the arthritis (continuous stress on the hips) ..my general health has been very good because of it.

It just might be the battery of meds i was taking for 6 months at 53 'ish for tuberculosis contributed, i read some meds have arthritis as possible side effects.../equally, that might be completely irrrelevant.


----------

